# MIKE LAMBERSON PINSTRIPING/GOLD LEAF



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

JUST PICKED UP THE LRM AND FOUND A WELL KNOWN STRIPER#909 460-2686 CALL ON SAT. AM TO SCHEDULE APPOINTMENTS GOOD GUY. DONT KNOW IF THERE IS A TOPIC AND THERE SHOULD BE.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Mike is quite the striper and such a cool guy... no attitude, no bullshit, just one helluvan artist.... you can't go wrong with Lamberson..


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

YES been to him several times,, and going back.... hes hands down the best...


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

MORE ,MORE , WORK . HIS STUFF IS REALLY OUT THERE.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

that's my boy


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Ya, he's pretty Fly ... For a White Guy







I can't believe I said that! !!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

FUNNY LOOKS LIKE PRIMO *****


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

He was featured in one of the 360 low videos,he does some real nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

he is the best ! hes the only person i would have touch my rides he is good at what he dose off the HOOK ! pics of his work on my ride !

hands down the best out there !


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

NICE RANFLA, PAINTS FUCKEN CLEAN . :machinegun:


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

clean shit


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

this is my homies car done up by mike came out nice


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Jul 20 2009, 03:08 PM~14528034
> *this is my homies car done up by mike came out nice
> 
> 
> ...



how much does he charge 4 something like that


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Jul 20 2009, 03:08 PM~14528034
> *this is my homies car done up by mike came out nice
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Jul 20 2009, 03:08 PM~14528034
> *this is my homies car done up by mike came out nice
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: MIKE'S THE MAN..THAT ALL I HAVE TO SAY


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

DUDE GETS DOWN....NO DOUBT...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## clay$ (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Jul 20 2009, 03:08 PM~14528034
> *this is my homies car done up by mike came out nice
> 
> 
> ...


this one is bad ass i think one of the nicest ones i seen him do


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 25 2009, 11:36 AM~14579035
> *how much does he charge 4 something like that
> *



he charge $1,400 it just depends on wath u want, suv's are more


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jul 17 2009, 11:03 AM~14503458
> *he is the best !  hes the only person i would have touch my rides  he is good at what he dose  off the HOOK ! pics of his work on my ride !
> 
> hands down the best out there !
> ...


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: got mike?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Question for those that have had him stripe: (or any professional striper)

Do you tell him kinda what you want, style, leaf etc.? or do you let him just get down see what happens?

Both those cars have cool striping, but I could see where someone would want the one style, and not the other.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

welll on my 300 i just droped it off to him and just told him to do what he thought would look good with the style of the car and what he came up with was perfect ! im sure most O.G.'s that go to him just let him do what he wants hes dam good !


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

tis the season....


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

MIKE LAMBERSON GETS IT STRAIGHT.......








HE EVEN DOES SIGNS..


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

when he does a car does he reclear the whole car??


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Dec 6 2009, 08:48 AM~15887472
> *when he does a car does he reclear the whole car??
> *


no but he can..... usually go right over buffed paint job. or if ur looking to bury the leaf and stripes u sand the clear coat let him do it then reclear when u get it back home... ive done it both ways,, but i prefer doing over the final paint job...really cant tell the difference unless ur full show status.,. and as far as designs... on one most my cars i took to him i tell him where i want certain lines and to follow where i tell him to, and then let him go off that and do his thing.... hes never dissapointed...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

here is da man


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 6 2009, 07:51 PM~15892542
> *here is da man
> 
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Dec 6 2009, 09:48 AM~15887472
> *when he does a car does he reclear the whole car??
> *


NO


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Nov 28 2009, 08:27 PM~15807761
> *welll on my 300 i just droped it off to him  and just told him to do what he thought would look good with the style of the car  and what he came up with was  perfect ! im sure most O.G.'s that go to him just let him do what he wants  hes dam good  !
> 
> 
> ...


Got any pictures of how you did the rear doors?


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

he did my car and came out niiiiiceeeeee!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks cherry!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Jun 29 2009, 03:12 PM~14331306
> *Mike is quite the striper and such a cool guy...  no attitude, no bullshit, just one helluvan artist.... you can't go wrong with Lamberson..
> *





















My peeWe Herman bike Got them powder coated white and Mike did the rest


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

heres some more!


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 23 2010, 10:05 PM~18390080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT 4 mike lamberson he did my car and came out :wow: :wow:  thanks to mike


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Aug 25 2010, 09:53 AM~18402012
> *TTT 4 mike lamberson he did my car and came out :wow:  :wow:    thanks to mike
> *


 ANY PICS


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 6 2009, 07:51 PM~15892542
> *here is da man
> 
> 
> ...


ya, he's pretty fly for a white guy! ( I couldn't resist!) 
Mike gets down!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 23 2010, 11:05 PM~18390080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 23 2010, 08:35 PM~18389053
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

man i know this guy has did alot of rides wheres more pics?? lol all these rides sick ass fuck, that red truck, never seen leafing that large, badass, wish i had the loot to do that, hes only an hour away from me  :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

is at mike house







:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike is the best sorry phone pics :biggrin:


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 23 2010, 08:35 PM~18389053
> *
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 12 2010, 05:13 PM~18792502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 4 2010, 12:30 AM~18729181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 5 2010, 09:34 PM~18747164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what HOK is that ORIENTAL or COBALT?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Cobalt bro :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> NICE CADI


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 5 2010, 11:34 PM~18747164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*X2...SUPER CLEAN HOMIE....*


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 12 2010, 04:13 PM~18792502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 26 2010, 10:40 AM~18912242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Mike is the Man to go too, True Master of Leafing and Pinstriping, this man has it down to a science.*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 05:10 PM~18915536
> *Mike is the Man to go too, True Master of Leafing and Pinstriping, this man has it down to a science.
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait till my Rag goes in a couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 06:10 PM~18915536
> *Mike is the Man to go too, True Master of Leafing and Pinstriping, this man has it down to a science.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 05:10 PM~18915536
> *Mike is the Man to go too, True Master of Leafing and Pinstriping, this man has it down to a science.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider209 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 23 2010, 10:05 PM~18390080
> *
> 
> 
> ...



does anyone know how do they do that hologram strip that shit's sick!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Oct 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18936641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*This Baby Has an Appointment on the 6th..  :wow: Can't wait to see our work embellished by Mike's special touch... :biggrin: *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 06:15 PM~18943189
> *This Baby Has an Appointment on the 6th..   :wow: Can't wait to see our work embellished by Mike's special touch... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait Liz!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Man I Know your Rag is Gonna Be 1 Bad Ass MoFo!!! TTT for Mike Lamberson*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 07:15 PM~18943189
> *This Baby Has an Appointment on the 6th..   :wow: Can't wait to see our work embellished by Mike's special touch... :biggrin: </span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/chino%20068.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 05:15 PM~18943189
> *This Baby Has an Appointment on the 6th..   :wow: Can't wait to see our work embellished by Mike's special touch... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Oct 29 2010, 09:58 PM~18944753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Big Rich.  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 10:30 PM~18944548
> *Man I Know your Rag is Gonna Be 1 Bad Ass MoFo!!! TTT for Mike Lamberson
> *


i cant wait to get to this level of the build on my 64....gotta find a painter first


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Oct 30 2010, 10:53 AM~18947131
> *i cant wait to get to this level of the build on my 64....gotta find a painter first
> *


Thanks, DreamWork Customs will take care of you. Hit them up they are cool ass people. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Oct 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18936641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean cutt dawg :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 23 2010, 08:35 PM~18389053
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 29 2010, 08:15 PM~18943189
> *This Baby Has an Appointment on the 6th..   :wow: Can't wait to see our work embellished by Mike's special touch... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama: Got my popcorn ready !

It's beautiful right now!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2010, 05:15 PM~18978318
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  Got my popcorn ready !
> 
> It's beautiful right now!
> *


Thanks, I'll post pics as soon as it gets back to DREAMWORK CUSTOMS. :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

cant believe there isnt more pics/pages! im a huge fan of Mikes work!


----------



## ~Dirty~ (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 3 2010, 04:24 PM~18978379
> *cant believe there isnt more pics/pages!  im a huge fan of Mikes work!
> *


Me too. He is the one of the coolest cats out there and damn reasonable


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~Dirty~_@Nov 3 2010, 08:47 PM~18979056
> *Me too. He is the one of the coolest cats out there and damn reasonable
> 
> 
> ...


reasonably priced is the buyers opinion. but im not saying shit! id love to just watch him work for a week! let him know JUGZ is down when he wants a small over the shoulder audience


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Kona Gold


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

keep this thread alive! get mike on here!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 3 2010, 05:24 PM~18978379
> *cant believe there isnt more pics/pages!  im a huge fan of Mikes work!
> *


*X CDC THIS MAN HAS LEAFING AND PINSTRIPING TO A SCIENCE. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE OUR WORK, EMBELISHED BY HIS TOUCH.. IT MADE US FEEL HONORED WHEN HE TELLS OUR CUTOMERS THAT HE LOVES THE WORK WE ARE SHOOTING OUT. THIS MAN HAS SEEN IT ALL, FOR HIM TO GIVE US THAT PROP. MEANS ALLOT TO US. HE HAS SO MUCH BEAUTIFUL WORK OUT THERE, I AM SURPRIZED THIS THREAD IS STILL THIS SMALL?? TTT FOR MIKE!!!*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2010, 05:15 PM~18978318
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  Got my popcorn ready !
> 
> It's beautiful right now!
> *


HELL YEA I MA GET SOME POPCORN TO THIS CAR IS CLEAN CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS AFTER :drama: :drama: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 4 2010, 12:16 AM~18981643
> *X CDC THIS MAN HAS LEAFING AND PINSTRIPING TO A SCIENCE. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE OUR WORK, EMBELISHED BY HIS TOUCH.. IT MADE US FEEL HONORED WHEN HE TELLS OUR CUTOMERS THAT HE LOVES THE WORK WE ARE SHOOTING OUT. THIS MAN HAS SEEN IT ALL, FOR HIM TO GIVE US THAT PROP. MEANS ALLOT TO US. HE HAS SO MUCH BEAUTIFUL WORK OUT THERE, I AM SURPRIZED THIS THREAD IS STILL THIS SMALL?? TTT FOR MIKE!!!
> *


cant wait till my frame is done getting molded and powder coated ..so i can make an appointment...2 more weeks!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 4 2010, 09:41 AM~18983800
> *HELL YEA I MA GET SOME POPCORN TO THIS CAR IS CLEAN CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS AFTER :drama:  :drama:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

My daily driver.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Nov 4 2010, 07:35 PM~18988640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65_@Nov 4 2010, 06:35 PM~18988640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 4 2010, 10:30 AM~18984191
> *cant wait till my frame is done getting molded and powder coated ..so i can make an appointment...2 more weeks!!! :cheesy:
> *


*Make sure to post your pics.!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

some of my favorite that i've had the pleasure of seeing,


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:wow: 
































:wow: 































:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sinisster65+Nov 4 2010, 07:35 PM~18988640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*KEEP THEM COMING!!! *


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Nov 9 2010, 09:18 AM~19024915
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


this ones actually one of my projects, but great to see it on this topic!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

heres a trendsetter throwback from 2003, the first hummer i saw with striping


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 9 2010, 02:34 PM~19025884
> *this ones actually one of my projects, but great to see it on this topic!!
> *


yo curly! how you been man?!? been a while!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit+Nov 9 2010, 12:37 PM~19025914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*TTT*


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT FOR MIKE LAMBERSON..


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 9 2010, 12:40 PM~19025927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 9 2010, 09:18 PM~19029063
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Nov 10 2010, 05:23 PM~19036391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bump for this topic


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Hes done a couple cars for me ....


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 10 2010, 05:45 PM~19036601
> *Hes done a couple cars for me ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Nov 11 2010, 10:21 PM~19048080
> *TTMFT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*x2*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*SORRY THE PICTURES S*CK WILL POST FINISHED PRODUCT AT A LATER DAY.*


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT great work


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS (Oct 15, 2010)

T.T.T :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@Nov 13 2010, 04:54 PM~19060478
> *TTT great work
> *



*Thanks Gus...*


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 13 2010, 12:05 PM~19059098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Nov 15 2010, 04:06 PM~19074897
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:  here is a couple more.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 15 2010, 05:18 PM~19075544
> *Thanks  :biggrin:   here is a couple more.
> 
> 
> ...



*CAN'T WAIT TILL WE CLEAR THIS ONE!!!*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*BEAUTIFUL WORK.... TEAMWORK AS WELL.......*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 16 2010, 01:18 AM~19075544
> *Thanks  :biggrin:   here is a couple more.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Nov 17 2010, 05:05 PM~19094850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

real clean work ttt for the homie!!


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

:wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 05:10 PM~18915536
> *Mike is the Man to go too, True Master of Leafing and Pinstriping, this man has it down to a science.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :wow: Thats some beautiful work cars, look very nice ''congratulaions'' keep up the good work :biggrin: :biggrin: I think I have an Idea were to take my car to for some patterns :biggrin: :biggrin: hope to see you guys, at the street show in L.A  Vennie


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Nov 18 2010, 01:05 PM~19102442
> *WOW :wow:  Thats some beautiful work cars, look very nice ''congratulaions'' keep up the good work  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I think I have an Idea were to take my car to for some patterns :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hope to see you guys, at the street show in L.A   Vennie
> *


THANKS OUR LOS ANGELES BROTHER, BUT DO TO CERTAIN COMMITMENTS CHINO HAS ON THE WEEKENDS WE MORE THAN LIKELY WILL NOT BE ATTENDING ANYTHING FOR A LONG MIN. BUT OUR BROTHERS WILL BE ROLLING THERE I AM SURE, THEY EXPLAIN WHY...  YOUR WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND CHECK US OUT WHEN EVER...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

cmon! new pics! i have a folder just for mikes work! tired of seein TTT with no new pics! 

 

if i lived near his shop, id be known as the muhfucker who stands around his shop like silent bob! 

:worship: :worship:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn.. wish the homie was close to me... damn


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 28 2010, 07:35 AM~19181230
> *damn.. wish the homie was close to me... damn
> *


talked t mike yesterday about dropping off my molded frame....cant wait till he works his magic on it!!!!...and the prices are extremely reasonable you'd be surprised


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 28 2010, 08:39 AM~19181535
> *talked t mike yesterday about dropping off my molded frame....cant wait till he works his magic on it!!!!...and the prices are extremely reasonable you'd be surprised
> *


Post pics when you get it back from him :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 28 2010, 08:57 PM~19186242
> *Post pics when you get it back from him  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x CDC....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 27 2010, 06:58 PM~19177894
> *cmon! new pics!  i have a folder just for mikes work!  tired of seein TTT with no new pics!
> 
> 
> ...




YOU SHOULD POST SOME TRUE MIKE


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

The best!!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Nov 29 2010, 08:34 PM~19193179
> *YOU SHOULD POST SOME TRUE MIKE
> *


but then id look like some weirdo :0 :biggrin: 

really Mike Lamberson, TTT


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 28 2010, 09:57 PM~19186242
> *Post pics when you get it back from him  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sure will


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 3 2010, 10:40 PM~19233733
> *but then id look like some weirdo  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> really Mike Lamberson, TTT
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MIKE STRIPPING UP THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!  
LOVE YOUR WORK MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 3 2010, 10:40 PM~19233733
> *but then id look like some weirdo  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> really Mike Lamberson, TTT
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Dec 6 2010, 10:32 PM~19258061
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not afraid or ashamed to say it. if i were in cali, i would be at his shop till the cops were called  as well as others, but MIKE puts it DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE+Dec 4 2010, 11:57 PM~19242146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO TRUE!!!


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 13 2010, 01:05 PM~19059098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight ass patterns homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: like to see this one done also


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Dec 6 2010, 11:52 PM~19260375
> *Tight ass patterns homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: like to see this one done also
> *


THANKS LOU!!! MARIO WILL BE HAPPY YOU DROPPED THE LOVE!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 6 2009, 08:51 PM~15892542
> *here is da man
> 
> 
> ...


just scheduled my appointment with mike!!!!!!!!.....cant wait :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Dec 13 2010, 12:21 PM~19315406
> *just scheduled my appointment with mike!!!!!!!!.....cant wait :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 13 2010, 01:29 PM~19315466
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: before the summer you guys will be next with the body!!!...like you work :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I CANT WAIT TO TAKE MY TOWN CAR TO LAMBERSON FOR SOME SILVER AND GOLD LEAFING...TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HERE GOES A PIC OF A 68 WE DID THAT WILL BE GOING TO MR. DRAGGINLINES SOON... WILL POST AFTERS WHEN IT GETS BACK...




















SORRY, WILL TRY TO GET BETTER PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 15 2010, 12:48 PM~19333953
> *HERE GOES A PIC OF A 68 WE DID THAT WILL BE GOING TO MR. DRAGGINLINES SOON... WILL POST AFTERS  WHEN IT GETS BACK...
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what Mike does to Enrique's 68 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 15 2010, 07:23 PM~19337456
> *Can't wait to see what Mike does to Enrique's 68  :biggrin:
> *


SHOOT CAN'T WAIT FOR HIM TO BLAST THE LOGO HE CREATED FOR US...YEAHHHH!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Same car on page 1 but now with 26's


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Dec 17 2010, 01:20 PM~19352783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight!!!...cant wait for jan 29th....my appointment :cheesy: with mike


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Dec 17 2010, 12:20 PM~19352783
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*THE 68 ON IT'S WAY TO THE MAN HIMSELF...*


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

found these that mike did


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Dec 21 2010, 05:56 PM~19387731
> *found these that mike did
> 
> 
> ...


THANK GOD FOR PINSTRIPING!!! :biggrin: MIKE IS THE MAN!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 07:56 PM~19388246
> *THANK GOD FOR PINSTRIPING!!! :biggrin: MIKE IS THE MAN!!!
> *


cant wait for mine to get done in a few weeks......then i need my body work done...gotta find some one :dunno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Dec 21 2010, 07:02 PM~19388303
> *cant wait for mine to get done in a few weeks......then i need my body work done...gotta find some one :dunno:
> *


THE SHOP # IS ON THE SIGNATURE, IF YOU ARE INTRESTED... :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2010, 09:57 PM~19389315
> *THE SHOP # IS ON THE SIGNATURE, IF YOU ARE INTRESTED...  :biggrin:
> *


kool i'll give you a ring.....im still getting my rolling chasis done but not too far on starting on the body work...... :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Dec 22 2010, 10:42 AM~19393554
> *kool i'll give you a ring.....im still getting my rolling chasis done but not too far on starting on the body work...... :cheesy:
> *


COOL... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE 68... BEST BELIEVE WE WILL BE POSTING UPDATES... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

MIKE DID MY CAR FOR ME IN 1992. I'VE BEEN KNOWING MIKE FOR SOME YEARS NOW HE IS A REAL COOL DUDE. FOUND HIS OLD CARD HE GAVE ME WHEN I MET HIM HE WAS STILL DOING CAR LOT TRUCKS IT WAS A TRIP HAVING HIM BACK IN MY GARAGE :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> MIKE DID MY CAR FOR ME IN 1992. I'VE BEEN KNOWING MIKE FOR SOME YEARS NOW HE IS A REAL COOL DUDE. FOUND HIS OLD CARD HE GAVE ME WHEN I MET HIM HE WAS STILL DOING CAR LOT TRUCKS IT WAS A TRIP HAVING HIM BACK IN MY GARAGE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> MIKE DID MY CAR FOR ME IN 1992. I'VE BEEN KNOWING MIKE FOR SOME YEARS NOW HE IS A REAL COOL DUDE. FOUND HIS OLD CARD HE GAVE ME WHEN I MET HIM HE WAS STILL DOING CAR LOT TRUCKS IT WAS A TRIP HAVING HIM BACK IN MY GARAGE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> found these that mike did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 23 2010, 11:36 PM~19408399
> *MIKE DID MY CAR FOR ME IN 1992. I'VE BEEN KNOWING MIKE FOR SOME YEARS NOW HE IS A REAL COOL DUDE. FOUND HIS OLD CARD HE GAVE ME WHEN I MET HIM HE WAS STILL DOING CAR LOT TRUCKS IT WAS A TRIP HAVING HIM BACK IN MY GARAGE  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON BEING A LOWRIDER FOR ALMOST 20 YRS. MARK... 

HERE GOES THESE PIX OF THE CARS WE HAVE DONE FOR YOU THRU THE YEARS, THAT HAVE BEEN DONE BY MIKE ALSO, AND I AM SURE WILL BE FINISHED OFF BY MIKE IN THE NEAR FUTURE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

AND IF YOU KEEP YOUR TRADITION, I AM SURE HE MAY EVEN DO THE 47 WE DID ALSO...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HE DOES TO THIS ONE...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 24 2010, 11:53 AM~19411578
> *CONGRATS ON BEING A LOWRIDER FOR ALMOST 20 YRS. MARK...
> 
> HERE GOES THESE PIX OF THE CARS WE HAVE DONE FOR YOU THRU THE YEARS, THAT HAVE BEEN DONE BY MIKE ALSO, AND I AM SURE WILL BE FINISHED OFF BY MIKE IN THE NEAR FUTURE...
> ...


THANKS BEEN DOING IT SINCE I WAS 15 YEARS OLD.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19412079
> *THANKS BEEN DOING IT SINCE I WAS 15 YEARS OLD.
> *


WELL MAY YOU BLESSED WITH MANY MORE... MAY YOU AND THE FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 24 2010, 12:47 PM~19412099
> *WELL MAY YOU BLESSED WITH MANY MORE... MAY YOU AND THE FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR...
> *


YOU GUYS TOO. HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

SO did he due up the 47?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED_OUT_909_@Dec 24 2010, 02:11 PM~19412711
> *SO did he due up the 47?
> *


YOU'D HAVE TO ASK THE MAN HIMSELF??? I THINK MIKE WOULD HAVE MENTIONED IT OR THAT MARK WOULD HAVE POSTED IT BY NOW??? BUT I KNOW WE ARE WAITING TO SEE WHAT HE DOES WITH THAT ONE TOO... 68 SHOULD BE BACK SOMETIME NEXT WEEK... SO HOPEFULLY WE WILL BLAST THOSE UP FOR ALL OF YOU... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 24 2010, 02:06 PM~19412674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIS THE SEASON MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 24 2010, 02:30 PM~19412816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW IT'S A TRIP, MIKE LAMBERSON WENT FROM BEING A CAR LOT PINSTRIPER TO HOOKING UP WITH MARIO FROM MARIO'S AUTO WORKS, AND OUT OF MARIO'S VISION, A MASTER OF LEAFING AND PINSTRIPE CAME TO BE... THANK GOD FOR MARIO DE ALBA... THAT'S THE MAN WHO BROUGHT MIKE INTO THE LOWRIDER GAME, AND THAT IS A STORY STR8 FROM MIKE HIMSELF... MIKE IS A HUMBLE AND VERY UNIQUE PERSON... WHICH CHINO, AND I HAVE BEEN BLESSED TO MEET...


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

COMMON PEOPLE I KNOW THERE ARE MORE PICS. OF HIS WORK OUT THERE??? POST THEM UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THE 68 SHOULD BE BACK FROM MIKES TOMORROW!!! :run: :run: :run: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THE MASTER HAS DONE??? I HAVE A FEW IDEAS... BECAUSE OF THE REQUESTS THAT WERE MADE, BUT THE REST I WILL BE LIKE THE REST... :drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jul 9 2009, 08:26 PM~14429280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jun 29 2009, 02:29 PM~14330873
> *JUST PICKED UP THE LRM AND FOUND A WELL KNOWN STRIPER#909 460-2686 CALL ON SAT. AM TO SCHEDULE APPOINTMENTS GOOD GUY. DONT KNOW IF THERE IS A TOPIC AND THERE SHOULD BE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT for the best!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 02:31 PM~19522471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  NICE


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 02:31 PM~19522471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for Dreamworks to clear Enrique's 68 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

BACK 2 THE TOP


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 02:31 PM~19522471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING INTO DOING MY 1978 MONTE CARLO IF I CAN PLZ GET A PHN NUMBER TO CALL U SO I CAN MAKE AN APPOINTMENT TO GET SOME WORK DONE ON MY CAR. THANK U


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 26 2010, 05:10 PM~18915536
> *Mike is the Man to go too, True Master of Leafing and Pinstriping, this man has it down to a science.
> 
> 
> ...


SOMETHING LIKE THIS ON MY MONTE HOW MUCH?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Jan 14 2011, 11:24 PM~19601623
> *SOMETHING LIKE THIS ON MY MONTE HOW MUCH?
> *


call mike lmberson at(909)460-2686


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 16 2011, 09:49 PM~19616166
> *call mike lmberson at(909)460-2686
> *


BEST MAN TO CONTACT IS THE MAN HIMSELF, PRICES VARY SO HE WOULD HAVE TO SEE WHAT HE IS DEALING WITH, AND HOW MUCH A PERSON WANTS DONE... HE IS PRETTY REASONABLE... *(909)460-2686*


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

does anyone know what hes using to twirl the gold leaf?? or what kind of pad that is on the end of the drill or dremmel? I have been wanting to start twirling the gold leaf and have seen videos like that but not sure where to get that pad or whats best, if theres any tricks to it, etc


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT for the best!!!!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

mike lamberson's work on my car and the wheels


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 21 2011, 11:56 AM~19659655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  REAL NIIICE CAR BRO...


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 21 2011, 12:20 PM~19659855
> * REAL NIIICE CAR BRO...
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 21 2011, 12:34 PM~19659991
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Picking up SIMPLE GREEN tonite from MIKE ...... Pics comn sooooonnnn..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Jan 24 2011, 01:31 PM~19683363
> *Picking up SIMPLE GREEN tonite from MIKE ...... Pics comn sooooonnnn..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 21 2011, 11:56 AM~19659655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

5 more days till my frames appointment :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 25 2011, 01:15 AM~19690625
> *5 more days till my frames appointment :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 01:37 PM~19693578
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


  i"ll post pics when i get it back...then the body goes to you guyz :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 25 2011, 12:42 PM~19693610
> * i"ll post pics when i get it back...then the body goes to you guyz :cheesy:
> *


COOL... IT WILL BE A PLEASURE HOMIE...


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

all pin striping done by mike lamberson


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Jan 31 2011, 12:37 AM~19743439
> *all pin striping done by mike lamberson
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

just dropped of my frame today with mike for striping and gold leafing...cant wait to get it back next saturday!......for those of you that are looking to do that he is really cool and easy to work with...even if his prices are a little more than other stripers you know he is one of the best in the bizness......get it done right the first time!!..use top notch people and get top notch work


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 01:37 PM~19693578
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *































back from mike now off to chinos dreamworks custom for alot of clear and flake


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Feb 13 2011, 01:28 PM~19857786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEAM M&M_@Feb 13 2011, 11:34 AM~19857817
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro still need a few coats of clear and flake


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Feb 13 2011, 10:28 AM~19857786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 MIKE REALLY GOT DOWN ON YOUR FRAME HOMIE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 11:53 AM~19857921
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0 MIKE REALLY GOT DOWN ON YOUR FRAME HOMIE... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


thanx liz now its chinos turn this week :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Feb 13 2011, 11:34 AM~19858197
> *thanx liz  now its chinos turn this week :cheesy:
> *


HE SHOULD HAVE A LIL FUN WITH IT... TOTALLY DIGGING WHAT MIKE DID...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Feb 13 2011, 11:28 AM~19857786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 13 2011, 01:13 PM~19858412
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Feb 13 2011, 10:28 AM~19857786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 14 2011, 05:27 AM~19864852
> *badass...
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Feb 13 2011, 10:28 AM~19857786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mike gets down... frame looks good..! :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 14 2011, 12:33 PM~19866737
> *Mike gets down... frame looks good..! :cheesy:
> *


thanx bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jul 17 2009, 08:39 PM~14507908
> *NICE RANFLA, PAINTS FUCKEN CLEAN .  :machinegun:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MIKE IS THE MAN TTT


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 31 2011, 01:01 PM~19745981
> *BAD ASS!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Mar 4 2011, 01:08 AM~20012544
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mikes the best :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 01:17 AM~20012577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 01:17 AM~20012577
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NIIICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Mar 9 2011, 01:30 AM~20048710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Betos ride looks good


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 9 2011, 11:22 PM~20056387
> *Betos ride looks good
> *


X2 THE INSIDE LOOKS NICE TOO JUST THE SEATS SUCK ASS CAUSE THERE LIKE RACING SEATS AND HUG YOU SO THERE NOT THAT COMFORTABLE..BUT REST IS CLEAN..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Mar 9 2011, 01:30 AM~20048710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS RIDE...


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 12:17 AM~20012577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

I'M GETTING MY 78MONTE CARLO READY FOR PAINT AFTER THAT I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE IT DOW TO U MIKE WHAT IS YOUR SCHEDULE LIKE PLEASE LMK... I WILL BE COMING FROM THE 559 AND READY TO GET SOME WORK DONE FROM U :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK U


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 9 2011, 11:22 PM~20056387
> *Betos ride looks good
> *


hell yeah its the man that hooked up my set up in my rag


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Mar 12 2011, 05:05 PM~20076728
> *I'M GETTING MY 78MONTE CARLO READY FOR PAINT AFTER THAT I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE IT DOW TO U MIKE WHAT IS YOUR SCHEDULE LIKE PLEASE LMK... I WILL BE COMING FROM THE 559 AND READY TO GET SOME WORK DONE FROM U  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANK U
> *


ITS BY APPOINTMENT ONLY AND HE DONT GET ON THIS THREAD I PUT IT TOGETHER FOR HIM CALL HIS NUMBER I POSTED AT THE BEGINNING.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jun 29 2009, 02:29 PM~14330873
> *JUST PICKED UP THE LRM AND FOUND A WELL KNOWN STRIPER#909 460-2686 CALL ON SAT. AM TO SCHEDULE APPOINTMENTS GOOD GUY. DONT KNOW IF THERE IS A TOPIC AND THERE SHOULD BE.
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IT IS HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

do anyone know what kind of pad goes on that drill the to make swirls?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 30 2011, 03:54 PM~20219719
> *do anyone know what kind of pad goes on that drill the to make swirls?
> *



X2!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

I BELIEVE IT'S VELVET, THEY SELL THE PADS AT COAST AIRBRUSH... THEY COME IN DIFFERENT SIZES... :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 11:24 PM~20224016
> *I BELIEVE IT'S VELVET, THEY SELL THE PADS AT COAST AIRBRUSH... THEY COME IN DIFFERENT SIZES... :biggrin:
> *


link to the actual brush? i can't find it


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

from what i know you can just get one of the soft buffing tips and wrap it with a velvet sheet and it should work the same way


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 30 2011, 11:38 PM~20225038
> *link to the actual brush? i can't find it
> *


DON'T KNOW IF I AM DOING THIS RIGHT BUT HERE GOES A TRY AT IT...

http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=652 


GO TO COASTAIRBRUSH.COM, THEY HAVE ALL KINDS OF PRODUCTS FROM AIRBRUSHING TO LEAFING AND PAINT AND BODY SUPPLIES... LOOK UNDER THE LEAFING MENU, IT IS CALL A VELVET LEAFING TURNING TOOL... COMES IN DIFFERNT SIZES...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 11:01 AM~20227194
> *DON'T KNOW IF I AM DOING THIS RIGHT BUT HERE GOES A TRY AT IT...
> 
> http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=652
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 3 2011, 10:53 AM~20247944
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! For the best :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT... FOR A PRETTY AWSOME LEAFER AND PINSTRIPER...
:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

got this car a while back was told mike lamberson did it would love to verify its signed mike on the hood does anyone have any pics of his signiture to compare


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Apr 28 2011, 05:22 PM~20442421
> *got this car a while back was told mike lamberson did it would love to verify its signed mike on the hood does anyone have any pics of his signiture to compare
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Apr 28 2011, 08:22 PM~20442421
> *got this car a while back was told mike lamberson did it would love to verify its signed mike on the hood does anyone have any pics of his signiture to compare
> 
> 
> ...



looks good and yes thats mike's work......


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy: * Cool topic......but, I have a question......instead of just brushing clear on, like in the video (above) can you just use a good urethane clear on the whole car, if it has already been hit with some 1000, or 1500 grit paper?*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Apr 29 2011, 03:22 PM~20448238
> *:cheesy:  Cool topic......but, I have a question......instead of just brushing clear on, like in the video (above) can you just use a good urethane clear on the whole car, if it has already been hit with some 1000, or 1500 grit paper?
> *



*YEAP NOW-A-DAYS EVERYONE IS DOING IT UNDER THE FINAL CLEAR.........*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Apr 28 2011, 05:22 PM~20442421
> *got this car a while back was told mike lamberson did it would love to verify its signed mike on the hood does anyone have any pics of his signiture to compare
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Apr 28 2011, 06:22 PM~20442421
> *got this car a while back was told mike lamberson did it would love to verify its signed mike on the hood does anyone have any pics of his signiture to compare
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@May 8 2011, 06:06 PM~20509828
> *sweet ride
> *


thanks homie TTT MIKE LAMBERSON


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

some b4 shots should b headin n his direction n the next couple days


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :0 :0


All mike lamberson work has his signature....old work will say Mike,and all the new work say Draggin Lines


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice frame


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT FOR MIKE LAMBERSON:thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

dannyp said:


> some b4 shots should b headin n his direction n the next couple days


Yup it's back sneak peak


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: does some badass lines


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Mike is the man here is mine thx to Compton Majestics and Big NeNe.....Sychotik Car Club "King Of The Streets"


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TUKINSTANG said:


> Mike is the man here is mine thx to Compton Majestics and Big NeNe.....Sychotik Car Club "King Of The Streets"


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT FOR MIKE LAMBERSON:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:good lookn


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

anybody know how long after paint can u get striping done? like a month after paint can u wetsand, stripe and reclear or is that too long of a wait?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Real nice work Mike !


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

only a 3 week wait right now!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Thanx Mike


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MIKE GETS DWN SIC
























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> MIKE GETS DWN SIC


[/QUOTE]

Looking smooth GT UP!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking smooth GT UP![/QUOTE]

THANKS G


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

THANKS MIKE!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump for mike lambeerson


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

_*FOR SALE







*_


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: REAL NICE WORK


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

View attachment 396527
View attachment 396528
View attachment 396529
View attachment 396530
View attachment 396531


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>


THANKS HOMIE !!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking smooth GT UP![/QUOTE]

What the ticket on a jale like this $$$$


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

lovin that silver & gold leaf combo.great work!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 ! That striping is sweet too !



King of the Burbz said:


> lovin that silver & gold leaf combo.great work!!!!


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>




MORE PICS


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

YA MIKE DOES VERY GOOD WORK HE DID MY CAR 5 YEARS AGO AND TO THIS DAY IT STILL LOOKS GOOD TTT FOR MIKE!!!!!!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Az95833 said:


> Looking smooth GT UP!


What the ticket on a jale like this $$$$[/QUOTE]
x 2 !


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> MIKE GETS DWN SIC


[/QUOTE]

:yes::yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MIKE PINSTRIPED MY CADDI KICKING ASS WORK :thumbsup:


----------

